# Star Wars: Petition für Rückkehr von George Lucas gestartet



## Gast1669461003 (9. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Petition für Rückkehr von George Lucas gestartet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Petition für Rückkehr von George Lucas gestartet


----------



## schokoeis (9. Januar 2016)

Und dann? Star Wars 8: die Rückkehr von Jar Jar Binks? Nö lass mal.


----------



## mikewaldorf (9. Januar 2016)

Also Lucas hat zuletzt mit den ersten 3 Episoden ( 4,5,6) gute Arbeit abgeliefert. Dann hat er Star Wars 1-3 gemacht, dann das Franchise verkauft, fand den neuen Film zu Retro und soll nun, nach Meinung mancher Fans, wiederkommen? Das würde meiner Meinung nach dem Franchise nicht gut tun. Sicherlich hat Disney einige Fehler gemacht,wie die entkanonisierung,  aber im Grunde genommen hat das Team um J.J. Abrams einen sehr guten Film abgeliefert. Hätte Lucas diesen Film abgedreht, hätte er nach einigen Aussagen deutlich mehr CGI genutzt und sich viel weniger auf die alten Star Wars Werte der ersten Filme bezogen. Ein Wechsel im Star Wars Team hat den neuen Film bisher sehr gut getan und wird wahrscheinlich auch den neuen Film sehr gut tun. Auch wenn ich die Omnipäsens von Star Wars inzwischen doch etwas übertrieben finde, so finden sich Merchandisingprodukte selbst in jedem Supermarkt, seien sie auch noch so sinnvoll, aber das ist nunmal das Geschäft und jeder findet so auch sein eigenes kleines Star Wars Produkt, an dem er Spass haben kann.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

ja gut, manche wünschen sich auch die Monarchie zurück


----------



## manicvanhelt (9. Januar 2016)

Mir grault ehrlich gesagt die Vorstellung das George Lucas zurück kehren könnte zu Star Wars. Episoden IV, V und VI waren fantastisch, aber die ersten drei Episoden einfach nur grauenhaft und für mich auch irgendwie an Hohn und Spott gegenüber den vorherigen Episoden nicht zu überbieten. Mir gefällt der neue Teil der Star Wars Saga sehr, weil er sich eben an die ganz alten Episoden orientiert. Und Lucas würde in meinen Augen alles wieder kaputt machen. Zumal ich auch eher glaube das er sich nur deswegen vom neuen Star Wars Film distanziert, weil der neue Film gefühlt so viel erfolgreicher ist als seine Episoden I bis III zusammen. Würde mir persönlich ja auch nicht schmecken wenn jemand anders erfolgreicher bei einer Sache ist die man selbst erfunden bzw. erschaffen und kreiert hat. ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich spüre ein Ungleichgewicht des guten Filmgeschmacks. 

Die Petition ist großer Unfug, Lucas hat die Rechte verkauft. Punkt. Alles was nicht mit den Episoden 1 - 6 zu tun hat, darüber hat er keine Entscheidungsgewalt. Und ganz ehrlich, ich will ihn nicht als Regisseur zurückhaben.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Januar 2016)

Lucas auf dem Regiestuhl muss nun wirklich nicht sein, aber als Ideengeber würde er dringend gebraucht werden.


----------



## FalloutEffect (9. Januar 2016)

Star Wars VII strotzte nur so von Ideenlosigkeit, aber derzeit ist die ganze Filmbranche im Eimer. Keine Ideen mehr, nur Comicverfilmungen, Biografien, x-te Teile einer erfolgreichen Franchise und Remakes. Rekorde werden gebrochen, aber dieses Jahrzehnt ist was neue Ideen betrifft ein Armutszeugnis für Hollywood. Ob Lucas irgendwas neues beigetragen hätte? Nein, aber er hat die Schwäche von Star Wars VII erkannt. Es reicht wenn Mickey Mouse nun seine Riesenohren spitzt und den nächsten Teil inhaltlich viel besser macht.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

ja ne
Weil der erste Teil auch so Originell und neu war 
Tarantino ist für dich bestimmt auch so ein Kreativmensch, oder? 

Immer wieder Lustig wenn die Hater ankommen und man denen anmekrt keine Ahnung von Film oder Narratologie zu haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne
> Weil der erste Teil auch so Originell und neu war
> Tarantino ist für dich bestimmt auch so ein Kreativmensch, oder?


Tarantino ist sicherlich exzentrisch und betreibt mit seinen Filmen meist "nur" Hommage- und Zitat-Kultur, aber als Filmemacher und -Liebhaber ist er schon eine besondere Größe. Klar, nicht jeder kann was mit ihm und seinen Werken anfangen, aber er biedert sich auch nicht für sowas an.

Aber um auf die Kritik an SW7 zurück zu kommen:
Die Trilogie bzw. dessen Handlung steht ja bereits fest, ergo werden Lucas' Ideen eh nicht gebraucht. Zumal seine Story-Vorschläge für SW7 bereits abgelehnt wurden bevor dieser überhaupt gedreht wurde.
Einfach mal Tee trinken und auf Teil 8 in 2 Jahren warten. Dann wird sich ja zeigen ob die Rüge an Teil 7 berechtigt war oder nicht.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tarantino ist sicherlich exzentrisch und betreibt mit seinen Filmen meist "nur" Hommage- und Zitat-Kultur, aber als Filmemacher und -Liebhaber ist er schon eine besondere Größe. Klar, nicht jeder kann was mit ihm und seinen Werken anfangen, aber er biedert sich auch nicht für sowas an.



Ja, aber er macht ja auch nichts anderes als Lucas beim erste Film
Der Plot ist wie Dune oder Avatar der Monomythos, R2D2 und C3PO sind direkt aus Die Verborgene Festung, wo von der Film ursprünglich ein Spaceremake werden sollte und die Kampfszenen sind fast Direkt aus Dambusters bzw. generell aus WK 2. Filmen und das Ende ist auch nur eine Kopie von Triumph des Willens und der Openingcrawl aus den Uralten Flash Gordon Serials
Man braucht keinen Ideengeber, eher neue Menschen mit Leidenschaft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, aber er macht ja auch nichts anderes als Lucas beim erste Film
> Der Plot ist wie Dune oder Avatar der Monomythos, R2D2 und C3PO sind direkt aus Die Verborgene Festung, wo von der Film ursprünglich ein Spaceremake werden sollte und die Kampfszenen sind fast Direkt aus Dambusters bzw. generell aus WK 2. Filmen und das Ende ist auch nur eine Kopie von Triumph des Willens und der Openingcrawl aus den Uralten Flash Gordon Serials
> Man braucht keinen Ideengeber, eher neue Menschen mit Leidenschaft


Im Grunde ist fast jeder Plot bereits irgendwann irgendwo schon mal da gewesen. Sowas nennt sich ja nicht umsonst "Inspiration". 

Was man daraus macht und wie das daraus zusammengesetzte Ergebnis aussieht, ob das nun gut oder grottenschlecht ist, das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte. Aber das alte Ideen gerne wieder aufgegriffen und neu umgesetzt werden... Wer jetzt behauptet dass nur dieses Kinojahrzehnt davon gezeichnet ist... Sorry, das zeigt von Null-Ahnung.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was man daraus macht und wie das daraus zusammengesetzte Ergebnis aussieht, ob das nun gut oder grottenschlecht ist, das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte. Aber das alte Ideen gerne wieder aufgegriffen und neu umgesetzt werden... Wer jetzt behauptet dass nur dieses Kinojahrzehnt davon gezeichnet ist... Sorry, das zeigt von Null-Ahnung.



Ne, wer keine Ahnung hat und den Film nicht gut findet faselt was von Ideenlosigkeit wie der Typ da und bringt irgendwelche Scheinargumente die überhaupt nichts damit zu tun haben und man auch für andere Jahre zum Jammern nehmen kann das ja alles schlecht sei, man muss nur X durch Y tauschen. Wer Ahnung hat und den Nicht gut findet bringt wenigstens Argumente.
Außerdem kommt da wieder dazu, dass so Filme wie Der Marsianer, Drive, Birdman oder all die anderen Filme aus Hollywood, welche nur nicht so "erfolgreich" waren


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2016)

Muss ich nicht haben. Aber ich fänd es schön, wenn man einige EU-Autoren (z. B. Timothy Zahn, Aaron Allston, Michael Stackpole) in irgendeiner Weise in die zukünftige Entwicklung des Star Wars Universums mit einbeziehen würde. Die Trawn-Trilogie, Shadows of the Empire und die X-Wing Romane hab ich damals gerne gelesen.


----------



## b34v13s (9. Januar 2016)

Ich fände es toll wenn Steven Spieberg in Teil 9 Regie führen würde (so und nun dürft ihr alle auf mich einprügeln, aber ich fände es trotzdem gut)


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Januar 2016)

mikewaldorf schrieb:


> Also Lucas hat zuletzt mit den ersten 3 Episoden ( 4,5,6) gute Arbeit abgeliefert. Dann hat er Star Wars 1-3 gemacht, dann das Franchise verkauft, fand den neuen Film zu Retro und soll nun, nach Meinung mancher Fans, wiederkommen? Das würde meiner Meinung nach dem Franchise nicht gut tun. Sicherlich hat Disney einige Fehler gemacht,wie die entkanonisierung,  aber im Grunde genommen hat das Team um J.J. Abrams einen sehr guten Film abgeliefert. Hätte Lucas diesen Film abgedreht, hätte er nach einigen Aussagen deutlich mehr CGI genutzt und sich viel weniger auf die alten Star Wars Werte der ersten Filme bezogen. Ein Wechsel im Star Wars Team hat den neuen Film bisher sehr gut getan und wird wahrscheinlich auch den neuen Film sehr gut tun.



George hat nur bei Episode 1-4 Regie geführt, das sollte auch mal erwähnt werden. Die Story hat er auch nicht allein geschrieben, zumindest in der ersten Trilogie. Man hat ja gesehen, wo seine "neuen" Ideen hingeführt haben. Zu einer der schlechtesten Romeo und Julia Persiflagen mit viel Polittalk und der wohl schlechtesten "Erklärung", die man für die Macht erfinden konnte. Solche Ideen will ich persönlich in Star Wars nicht mehr haben.

Sicherlich war der neue eine Riesenhommage an de erste Trilogie, aber jetzt hoffen wir doch einfach mal, dass dann in 8 und 9 ein weng neues dazu kommt. Ich bin auch immer wieder fasziniert, wie alle schreien "ist doch das Selbe" und wenn man sie fragt, ob sie eine Idee hätten, was man anders hätte machen können, kommen so Sachen wie "Was neues". Macht das dann aber einer, dann ist es auch scheisse. Ganz ehrlich... ich wurde mit dem Film bestens unterhalten und das nervigste am Ganzen waren die Labersäcke im Kino und die Heulerei der EU Verteidiger, dass das doch alles soviel besser gewesen wäre, wenn man einfach die Stories aus den Büchern genommen hätte. Wie gefährlich sowas ist, kann man ja mal Peter Jackson fragen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

ach, bei der EU denken die Leute doch auch immer nur an die Brillianten Sachen wie X-Wing oder Thrawn und die Thrawn Trilogie hat immerhin den ganzen Tie-In Novel Krams losgetreten, davor waren so Dinger wie Bücher von Filmen und so Sachen wie Splinter of the Mind's Eye nur so Nebenbeigeschichten, aber da gab´s auch viel Scheiße und Kuddelmuddel, gerade bei den Sachen VOR Erben des Imperiums und den Comics war man nicht so sehr darauf bedacht und auch so Blödsinn wie die Schlachten in Rebel Assault, welche Ja die Filme Nachstellen, aber nicht die aus dem Film sind, wie die Schlacht um Hoth, aber viel Früher und genauso wie dann in TESB 

Außerdem ist das EU ja nicht tot, das behaupten ja immer nur welche


----------



## MrFob (9. Januar 2016)

Lucas brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt wieder.
Allerdings muss ich schon auch sagen, dass mir JJ Abrams Art Remakes zu machen so langsam auch auf die Nerven geht. Ich fand schon Star Trek Into Darkness sehr albern, als Spocks Todesszene aus ST2 Wort fuer Wort umgedreht nochmal abgedreht wurde. Und nun im neuen Star Wars ist fast jede einzelne Szene des Films, ja sogar fast jede Kamera Einstellung praktisch direkt aus der alten Trilogie entnommen worden.
Ich meine, ein Remake/eine Fortsetzung, die sich im Kern an den Originalen orientiert ist ja toll, aber ich kann es nicht leiden wenn Dinge so dermassen direkt uebernommen werden und mMn muss man auch nicht in jedem zweiten Dialog irgendein "Easter Egg" aus den Vorgaengern einbauen.
Fuer mich ist der Nostalgie Bonus jetzt aufgebraucht. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die Episoden 8 und 9 wesentlich mehr Eigenstaendigkeit und Frische aufweisen als 7 auch ohne Lucas.


----------



## ElReloaded (9. Januar 2016)

Fand den Film eine Beleidigung. Kein emotionales Super-Ding, kein story-technisches Super-Ding, kein Effekte-Super-Ding (!), kein Action-Super-Ding. Halt nur ein normaler, guter Film. Aber: J.J. denkt offenbar, man kann dem Zuschauer immer wieder das selbe hinrotzen. Der Film ist doch quasi ein Best-of der alten Filme! Das ist schon etwas respektlos dem Zuschauer gegenüber.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (9. Januar 2016)

mikewaldorf schrieb:


> Hätte Lucas diesen Film abgedreht, hätte er nach einigen Aussagen deutlich mehr CGI genutzt und sich viel weniger auf die alten Star Wars Werte der ersten Filme bezogen.


Nun kann man ja geteilter Meinung sein, ob Abrams mit seinem Retrostil auf anlaogem 35mm Film richtig liegt, die nachträgliche, und gegen nativen Material immer mangelhafte 3D-Konvertierung passt da so garnicht dazu. Damit wollte man vermutlich nur die kommerziellen Erfolgsaussichten erhöhen.
Man sollte aber bedenken, das Lucas bei den ersten drei Filmen dafür stand, mit den damaligen Möglichkeiten topmoderne Tricktechnik abzuliefern. Nicht umsonst hatte er ja Lucasarts ins Leben gerufen. Auch Episode 1-3 war, wenn man auch nicht immer mit der Nase drauf gestoßen wurde, stellenweise revolitionär. (Szenen, wie der Schauspieler nicht durch einen Stuntman, sondern durch einen digitalen Darsteller ersetzt wurden, ohne dass es auffiel. Oder auch eine Szene, wo Boba Fett "voll digital" war.)

Insofern hätte eine Episode 7 mit neuester Digitaltechnik (real 3D, UHD, 60Hz, erweiterter Farbraum), die den Level des Machbaren ein Stück nach oben verschiebt, sicher auch seine Fans gefunden.
Star Wars war mit Lucas auch deshalb toll, weil immer wieder fantastische Planeten und Orte (mit Kinnladenherunterfalleffekt) gezeigt wurden.
 Für Disney sollte das auch finanzierbar sein.


----------



## Malifurion (9. Januar 2016)

Hätte man Lucas genommen, dann wäre wohl auch keiner zufrieden. Ich hab nix gegen das Design, es ist zeitlos im Film. Aber was ich nicht leiden kann ist, dass die Leuts da draußen sich eigentlich nicht entscheiden können. Jeder will für sich sein "perfektes Star Wars". Und da gibts Menschen, die nunmal Lucas oder JJ bevorzugen oder ganz andere. Ganz ehrlich: Star Wars war wahnsinn (Ep. 4-6). Aber wie bei jedem anderen Ding, muss man die Kuh melken, bis es nicht mehr geht. Ich wurde zwar bestens unterhalten, aber ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich keinen Regisseur, keinen Drehbuchautor, der aus den Star Wars teilen was geiles gemacht hätte. Star Wars ist jetzt so wie eine Mona Lisa, auf der man nochmal draufmalt, weil einem das Gesicht nicht "schön" genug ist. Manche mögen es dann, manche kennen Mona Lisa erst garnicht und manche hassen es, weil man altes ruhen lassen sollte. Ich bin gespannt, was da noch kommt, aber ich erwarte nix brilliantes mehr. Star Wars ist ausgelutscht. Da kann Regie halten wer will. Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Alles andere ist nur noch maximaler Profit.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (9. Januar 2016)

Wow...langsam kriege ich das Gefühl die Star Wars Fanboys (Nicht die Normalen Fans) sind eine der schlimmsten Sorten. Erst werden die Prequels zerissen und der Regisseur gehasst und nun wollen sie ihn wieder haben... 
Ich liebe die Prequels mehr als die alten Filme (bin damit groß geworden  ) und fand den neuen Film spitze.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

also wer jetzt was Faselt, das CGI viel besser als Praktische Effekte sind, hat sich aber auch noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt >_<


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wer jetzt was Faselt, das CGI viel besser als Praktische Effekte sind, hat sich aber auch noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt >_<



Die Frage, ob SFX oder VFX besser oder schlechter sind, stellt sich hier doch gar nicht.
Kommt immer darauf an, was man erreichen will. SFX haben halt mehr Charme, dafür kann man mit VFX eben Sachen realisieren, die mit SFX nicht möglich wären.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob SFX oder VFX besser oder schlechter sind, stellt sich hier doch gar nicht.
> Kommt immer darauf an, was man erreichen will. SFX haben halt mehr Charme, dafür kann man mit VFX eben Sachen realisieren, die mit SFX nicht möglich wären.


Schön und gut... Aber mir kann keiner erzählen dass Episode 1-3 ausschließlich digital und ohne ein einziges Set, ohne Kulissen, ohne praktische Effekte realisierbar waren. Da gab es genug Möglichkeiten und Gegebenheiten die Filme ein bisschen physischer, greifbarer zu machen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Januar 2016)

Och nö, lasst mal. Lucas hat schon bei der Prequel Trilogie keinen so sonderlich guten Job gemacht. Man übersieht leicht, dass der überhaupt nicht so viel Erfahrung im Regiebereich hat. Als Produzent und Autor ist er sicherlich sehr erfahren und hat auch viele gute Filme mit entwickelt. Aber als Regiseur kam nach "A New Hope" eigentlich nicht mehr so viel, was man als wirklich gut bezeichnen könnte. Man täte damit den Filmen sicherlich keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob SFX oder VFX besser oder schlechter sind, stellt sich hier doch gar nicht.
> Kommt immer darauf an, was man erreichen will. SFX haben halt mehr Charme, dafür kann man mit VFX eben Sachen realisieren, die mit SFX nicht möglich wären.



Dafür sehen Praktikals auch morgen noch gut aus, das CGI so beliebt ist, liegt allerdings nur daran, dass es viel billiger ist


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schön und gut... Aber mir kann keiner erzählen dass Episode 1-3 ausschließlich digital und ohne ein einziges Set, ohne Kulissen, ohne praktische Effekte realisierbar waren. Da gab es genug Möglichkeiten und Gegebenheiten die Filme ein bisschen physischer, greifbarer zu machen.



Will ich auch nicht - wollte nur auf den vorangegangenen Beitrag von Enisra eingehen.
Finde auch, dass in den überarbeiteten Versionen von 4-6 die VFX fehl am Platz sind, weil die einfach so rausstechen und bevorzuge deshalb auch die originalen Kinoversionen.

Und ja, Filme sind leider ohne großartige Kulissen und Sets realisierbar - 300 zum Beispiel wurde komplett vor Green / Bluescreen gedreht.
Theoretisch könnte man auch Star Wars ohne große Probleme so umsetzen - aber wie ich vorhin bereits erwähnt habe, haben analoge Effekte halt doch mehr Charme - und das sieht man auch als Zuseher (und das sage ich, obwohl ich selbst Computeranimation studiert habe).


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dafür sehen Praktikals auch morgen noch gut aus, das CGI so beliebt ist, liegt allerdings nur daran, dass es viel billiger ist



CGI kann auch morgen noch gut aussehen - kommt halt auf den Stand der Technik an, zu dem es umgesetzt wurde und die Qualität der Umsetzung selbst.

Und viel billiger muss man wohl in Relation zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis sehen - digitale Effekte sind auch nicht billig, aber wie ich halt vorhin erwähnt habe, kann man damit Sachen realisieren, die mit SFX nur sehr schwer oder gar nicht möglich wären.
Klarerweise kosten bombastische SFX dann halt nochmal mehr.


----------



## Isgard (9. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin von der negativen Kritik schlichtweg entsetzt.

George Lucas hätte so einen Film nie hinbekommen.

Fragt euch mal wie der Film hätte sein sollen nach eurer Meinung ???

Er soll in erster Linie an Teil 4-6 erinnern ohne Teil 1-3 komplett auszuschließen.
Er soll neu sein und eben nicht auf Bücher verweisen mit denen Disney kein Geld verdient.
Er soll völlig unbekannte neue Charaktere bringen. Die alten ziehen die Wurst nicht mehr vom Teller. Harrison Ford hat man jetzt den Gnadentod gewährt damit er seinen eigenen Filmtod noch zu Lebzeiten miterleben kann.
Er soll eine Steigerung der Handlung darstellen. Wie die Zeit heute nun mal ist schneller höher weiter.
Er soll einen gewaltigen Cliffhanger haben um den Hype auf 8 noch anzustacheln. Aus dem gleichen Grund hat man Luke zurückgehalten. Beides sicherlich Vorgaben von Disney. Die Leben nicht von guten Filmen sondern von der Asche die die damit machen. Die Filme dürfen gut sein alleine schon um den guten Ruf zu wahren aber vor allen Dingen sollen sie an der Kasse funktionieren.
Er soll mehrere Generationen ansprechen wobei der Schwerpunkt sicherlich auf der jungen Generation liegt. Die entscheiden über den Erfolg an der Kinokasse UND beim Kauf der vielen Sachen unter Lizenz.
.........
Euch fallen sicherlich noch einige Punkte ein was der Film noch alles Leisten soll.
Versucht euch dazu mal eine perfekte Handlung auszudenken. Glückwunsch


----------



## Shotay3 (9. Januar 2016)

Is ganz schön relativ.... ich arbeite beim Film und die schnelle Rechnung á la "CGI ist günstiger" geht da gar nich mal so schnell auf. Um genau zu sein ist CGI verdammt teuer, und jenachdem wen du dort engagierst, bei weitem teurer als wirklich n Auto n abgrund runter zu jagen. Hab ich nun schon oft genug mitgemacht, und ebenfalls genau aus dem selben Gedanken die Frage gestellt.  Kommt also ganz drauf an..... Bei nem Film wo ich mitgemacht habe hatten wir eine Spiegelung der Crew in einer Autotür die keinem aufgefallen ist, nachdem das aufgefallen ist, ist unser Kameramann (normalerweise sehr gelassen) komplett ausgerastet, mir hatte er vorgerechnet das dieser Fehler die Produktion ca. 10-20.000€ kostet. Problem war nämlich ein logo, was auf der Tür drauf war, und wir zwischen dem Logo selbst zu sehen sind. Das per CGI zu retouchieren lassen sich die jeweiligen Leute ordentlich bezahlen!


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2016)

*seuftz*
Ja, man sollte Natürlich dabei den Kontext betrachten und in Star Wars fallen jetzt selten irgendwelche Autos die man vom Schrott geholt hat wo runter sondern eher Raumschiffe auf Dinge
Da ist CGI wieder was anderes


----------



## linktheminstrel (9. Januar 2016)

Isgard schrieb:


> George Lucas hätte so einen Film nie hinbekommen.



https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c1/4d/28/c14d28ed1fdc1930ea795e3d386bf854.jpg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und ja, Filme sind leider ohne großartige Kulissen und Sets realisierbar - 300 zum Beispiel wurde komplett vor Green / Bluescreen gedreht.


Schlechtes Beispiel. Dem Regisseur dieses Films kam es überhaupt nicht auf einen "realistischen" Look an, sondern um die Comicvorlage bewusst in diesem überhöht-künstlichen Stil zu adaptieren. Ob das nun ansehnlich ist oder nicht, darüber kann man streiten. Der Look ging in meinen Augen soweit in Ordnung, abgesehen vom extremen Bildrausch-Effekt.

Aber bei "Star Wars" passt sowas nicht. Dieser Reihe - und im übrigen genauso auch "Star Trek" - steht die "rustikale" Inszenierung mit echten Schauplätzen und Bauten einfach besser, denn so war es seit schon der Entstehung beider Franchises, so kennt man es und eben so und nicht anders möchte man es bei Möglichkeit.

Was mit herkömmlichen Mitteln realisierbar ist, okay, da kann man zu CGIs greifen. Aber doch nicht den ganzen Film durchweg.


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2016)

War doch nur zum Aufzeigen gedacht, dass man ganze Filme so realisieren kann - und wie ich auch erwähnt habe, finde ich CGI / VFX nicht immer zwingend gut.


----------



## Isgard (9. Januar 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c1/4d/28/c14d28ed1fdc1930ea795e3d386bf854.jpg


Ok sehr lustig ehrlich. 

Aber dir ist sicherlich klar das George Lucas mit 4-6 seine Top Star Wars Filme abgeliefert hat. Aus der Zeit ist auch dein Einspieler. Das ist 32-38 Jahre her....

Und mal ganz nebenbei. Die Filme waren auch nicht lupenrein.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Januar 2016)

Isgard schrieb:


> Ok sehr lustig ehrlich.
> 
> Aber dir ist sicherlich klar das George Lucas mit 4-6 seine Top Star Wars Filme abgeliefert hat. Aus der Zeit ist auch dein Einspieler. Das ist 32-38 Jahre her....
> 
> Und mal ganz nebenbei. Die Filme waren auch nicht lupenrein.



Dir ist auch bewusst, dass Lucas bei den von dir erwähnten Filmen nur in Ep. IV Regie geführt hat?


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2016)

Nix gegen George Lucas. Aber bis zig mal die alte Triologie neu aufbraten und verschlimmbessern sowie die mäßigere Neue Triolgie nachzuschieben hat Georgie in den letzten 3 Jahrzehnten auch nicht geschafft. Die Hochphase seiner Kreativität scheint vorbei zu sein.

Er schuf ein phänomenales Universum mit Star Wars, was er aber zuletzt nicht mehr so richtig mit Leben füllen konnte. Da war die Abgabe der Lizenz bzw. seiner Firma wohl die beste Entscheidung von ihm.


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. Januar 2016)

Ich fand Episode 7 ja tatsächlich nicht sooo gut. Das lag unter anderem tatsächlich daran, dass ich öfter dran denken musste das hier nicht der Original-Schöpfer am Werk ist und es somit auch eine x-beliebige Fan-Story sein könnte. Ich fand es jedenfalls nicht so gut, dass hauptsächlich Episode 4 nacherzählt wurde. Denke mal GL hätte die Story besser vorangetrieben.

Er muss ja nicht unbedingt auf dem Regiestuhl sitzen aber vll. können sie ab Episode 8 die ein oder andere Idee von ihm übernehmen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (9. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nix gegen George Lucas. Aber bis zig mal die alte Triologie neu aufbraten und verschlimmbessern sowie die mäßigere Neue Triolgie nachzuschieben hat Georgie in den letzten 3 Jahrzehnten auch nicht geschafft. Die Hochphase seiner Kreativität scheint vorbei zu sein.
> 
> Er schuf ein phänomenales Universum mit Star Wars, was er aber zuletzt nicht mehr so richtig mit Leben füllen konnte. Da war die Abgabe der Lizenz bzw. seiner Firma wohl die beste Entscheidung von ihm.


naja, zum filme machen benötigt es mehr als einen regisseur. als ausführender produzent und drehbuchschreiber hast du auch eine maßgebliche rolle bei der filmentstehung. zudem hat george lucas mit episode IV den grundstein gelegt, auf dem die nderen regisseure aufgebaut haben und ich denke mal, dass nicht viel ohne seine zustimmung,  bzw. fernab von seiner vorstellung in den episoden V und VI passiert ist. von der regiearbeit habe ich an den episoden1-3 nichts auszusetzen, eher an gewissen entscheidungen in sachen story. mehr filme gibt es nach episode IV auch nicht, wo lucas die regie übernahm.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2016)

Genau weil ohne ihn nichts lief kreide ich ihm speziell an, statt z.B. Episode 1-3 und ab 7 deutlich eher zu bringen lieber ständig Episode 4-6 zu überarbeiten und zu verschlimmbessern. Abgesehen von der Entscheidung zu einem Jarjar Binks und einer ziemlich abstrusen Lovestory in Teil 2.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Januar 2016)

Mir hat der neue Film trotz einiger Schwächen besser gefallen als Episode 1-3, deshalb finde ich nicht, dass Star Wars George Lukas noch braucht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (9. Januar 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Mir hat der neue Film trotz einiger Schwächen besser gefallen als Episode 1-3, deshalb finde ich nicht, dass Star Wars George Lukas noch braucht.


das sieht herr lucas glaube ich auch so, sonst hätte er das studio mit den franchises nicht verkauft


----------



## luki0710 (9. Januar 2016)

Bloß nicht Abrams solls weitermachen.
Oder ist ein 40 Jahre jünger Lucas gemeint?


----------



## OField (9. Januar 2016)

Der nächste Teil wird doch gar nicht unter Abrams Anteilnahme produziert. So weit mir bekannt ist. Zudem finde ich lag die eigentliche Schwäche des Films im Drehbuch, das zwar auch von Abrams mitgeschrieben wurde, aber dennoch hervorragend auf die Leinwand gebracht wurde. Die Effekte waren weit aus glaubwürdiger als in Episode I-III was nicht nur an der fortgeschritteneren Technik, sondern auch auf das Verwenden klassischer Effekte zurück zuführen ist. Außerdem ist es nicht der erste Teil bei dem Lucas nicht Regie geführt hat. Auch bei Episode V wurde von jemand anderen Regie geführt.


----------



## cryer (10. Januar 2016)

Genau, Lucas soll auch die kommenden Episoden so versauen, wie er die Episoden 1-3 kaputt gemacht hat.
Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Familientragödie er mit Episode 7-9 erzählen wollte, aber nach der völlig dämlichen Liebesgeschichte zwischen Anakin und Amidala bin ich mehr als froh darüber, dass Disney und Abrams die Storyideen von George Lucas nicht aufgegriffen haben.
Episode 7 mag nicht unbedingt der Storyhammer sein, aber es erreicht mehr Star Wars Feeling als die Episoden 1-3 zusammen. Also bitte: lasst George in Rente. Er hat sein Lebenswerk ja zum "Schnäppchenpreis" verkauft.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Januar 2016)

Nein Lucas brauch nun wirklich niemand zurück. 
Episode 7 ist wunderbar gelungen, Abrams hat es geschafft etwas neues zu schaffen und sich gleichzeitig vor dem Alten zu verbeugen. "Zurückgehen um vorwärts zu kommen", ich glaube so ähnlich hat er es in einem Interview formuliert (nicht wortwörtlich). Die Saga ist jetzt in einer guten Ausgangslage, um die neue Trilogie mit Episode 8 und 9 zu einem tollen Abschluss zu führen. Um Episode 8 mache ich mir keine Sorgen, Rian Johnson hat sowohl als Writer als auch als Regisseur einiges auf dem Kasten. Und auch Episode 9 wird ja von ihm geschrieben, die Grundlage für Colin Trevorrow ist also eine sehr gute. 

Lucas brauch man da auch nicht als Ideengeber, auch andere Leute sind in der Lage sich gute Stories auszudenken. Selbst die "tollen, neuen" Ideen, die die Leute an Ep 1-3 loben, sind im Endeffekt eben doch nur ein winziger Teil von drei mittelmäßig bis schlechten Filmen. Und auf jede gute umgesetzte Idee, kommt auch eine richtig miese. Midichlorianer z.B.


----------



## MisterBlonde (10. Januar 2016)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Und dann? Star Wars 8: die Rückkehr von Jar Jar Binks? Nö lass mal.



Dass er immer darauf reduziert wird, finde ich mehr als lahm. Er hat genauso Darth Vader, Han Solo, Luke, Leia und co. erdacht. Der Mann hat zumindest damals aus den Fehlern gelernt, weshalb diese Figur nur noch eine Randnotiz in den Prequel-Fortsetzungen spielte. Davon abgesehen, ist die Figur des Finn in Episode 7 in Anbetracht der dramaturgischen Möglichkeiten, die diese Rolle geboten hat, auch nur der lustig-nervige Sidekick, der tollpatschig ist, schwach und sogar ein bisschen blöd. Diese Figur war für mich ein absolutes Ärgernis, hatten die Trailer doch eine tiefergehende Figur versprochen. Stattdessen ist Finn ein notgeiler Bock, der ständig Rey anbaggert, sich dümmlich in den Wassertrog stürzt oder eben die Gags bringt, die in den 90ern einem Martin Lawrence oder Chris Tucker vorbehalten waren. Er ist die viel ärgerlichere Figur als ein Jar Jar, denn aus ihm hätte eine echte, menschliche Figur werden können, statt dem plumpen, nahezu nutzlosen Sidekick. Seine innere und moralische Zerrissenheit wurde nach 10 Minuten völlig vom Tisch gefegt. Das war lächerlich und es erschreckt mich, wie viele diese plumpe, eindimensionale Figur auch noch abfeiern oder die Leistung loben.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich spüre ein Ungleichgewicht des guten Filmgeschmacks.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur, weil er die Rechte abgegeben hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass er nicht nach wie vor involviert sein darf. Darum ist die Petition per se auch kein Unfug, denn Disney könnte, wenn der Konzern wollte. Aber er wird nicht wollen, denn Lucas hat mit seinem großen Mund nun auch wieder mit Dreck geworfen und sein Input wurde ja bereits vorab abgeschmettert. Letzteres habe ich vor der Sichtung noch begrüßt, da wusste ich allerdings nicht, dass Episode 7 eine carbon copy ist.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> George hat nur bei Episode 1-4 Regie geführt,  das sollte auch mal erwähnt werden. Die Story hat er auch nicht allein  geschrieben, zumindest in der ersten Trilogie. Man hat ja gesehen, wo  seine "neuen" Ideen hingeführt haben. Zu einer der schlechtesten Romeo  und Julia Persiflagen mit viel Polittalk und der wohl schlechtesten  "Erklärung", die man für die Macht erfinden konnte. Solche Ideen will  ich persönlich in Star Wars nicht mehr haben.



Nun ist das, was wir in "The Force Awakens" haben, nun auch nicht wirklich gelungen, wenn es um den Umgang mit der Macht geht. Augen zu, kurz dolle konzentrieren und dann klappt es auch gleich. Das war für mich auf dem gleichen Niveau bescheuert, wie die Midi-Chlorianer... Und das, nachdem Han auf den Vorschlag, doch einfach die Macht zu benutzen noch entgegenete: "So einfach geht das nicht." Eben doch. In Episode 7 ist es so einfach. Ein ganzer Mythos, eine Religion und Geisteshaltung ist nun in Ansätzen ohne Training problemlos reproduzierbar. Ans Laserschwert darf nun ohnehin jeder und jeder weiß auch sofort sich damit zu erwehren. Ach Rey, du willst das Schwert nicht? Soll Finn es doch nehmen, irgendeiner muss es nehmen!  Am Ende habe ich nur noch ungläubig geguckt, denn ich hatte mich hier auf die Revolution und Modernisierung eines Kinomythos gefreut. Die Jedilegende wurde zum bloßen Gimmick degradiert.



Isgard schrieb:


> Also ich bin von der negativen Kritik schlichtweg entsetzt.
> 
> George Lucas hätte so einen Film nie hinbekommen.



Er hat es 1977 getan. Fürwahr war es damals auch nur ein Flickenteppich aus Versatzstücken der Samuraifilm-Kultur, anderen Sci-Fi-Epen, Serials etc. dennoch war die Mischung originell und funktionierte. Nun haben wir ein Quasi-Remake eben dieses Films und damit den filmischen Supergau. Für mich funktionierte der Film inhaltlich so nicht, genausowenig wie Filme funktionieren, die sich von Tarantino beinflusst sehen, denn die sind nunmal auch nur die Kopie einer (guten) Kopie bzw. eines Menschen, dessen Schaffen so heftig von anderen beeinflusst wurde.

Ich fand Episode 7 trotz allem schon ganz okay oder sogar gut, aber das fast universelle Lob hat er bei weitem nicht verdient, dafür ist er nicht eigenständig genug. Die Menschen sind leicht zu beeindrucken, weil sie nach dem, was viele überhaupt nicht mehr wollten, nun wieder exakt genau das bekommen, was sie schonmal hatten und liebten. Aber das ist ein bisschen wenig für das gigantische Universum, das Star Wars bietet und für die Möglichkeiten, die der Erzählung möglich wären. Es gibt genug Bücher und Spiele, die mehr mit dem Mythos anzufangen wussten, als "The Force Awakens".


----------



## batesvsronin (10. Januar 2016)

die Leute mögen vielleicht Episode 1-3 auf einmal nicht mehr so schlimm finden ("Nooooooooooooo!"), aber dann sollten sie sich daran erinnern dass der Herr Lucas der Meinung war seine alten Filme nochmal Digital "aufzumöbeln" und total überflüssige Dinge hinzuzufügen. 

Ich glaub die Hypetrain nimmt Ausmaße an, die kein Film mehr erfüllen kann. Klar hat der Film so seine Fehler, aber habt ihr jetzt echt im Kino gesessen und die Arme verschränkt und ne Schnute gezogen? Also ich hab mich gefreut die alle wieder zu sehen... Aber für die Nostalgiekritiker kommt ja Rogue, der ja vermutlich nix mit den Episoden zu schaffen hat. 

Ihr schimpft jetzt und geht trotzdem nächsten Dezember wieder ins Kino! 

Wunschkandidat für Episode 9: David Lynch


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (10. Januar 2016)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Zuviel Text, dem ich nicht zustimme.



Echt was man in einen Popcornfilm wieder reininterpretieren muss. Das geht mir so auf den Keks zur Zeit.

Es soll was neues sein, aber das einzige neue Element, dass ich persönlich sehr nett fand (Fin als Comedic Relief), wird gnadenlos zerissen. Dabei macht der Schauspieler, angesichts der mangelnden Erfahrung das eigentlich ganz gut. 
Zur Machtfrage: Habt ihr Spezialisten (müsst ihr ja sein, bzw wahrscheinlich seid ihr alles Jedi) euch mal gefragt, wie der erste Jedi so an seine Fähigkeiten gekommen sein könnte? War da schon was, dass ihm den Kodex erklärt hat oder hat er einfach mal "ausprobiert". Was erscheint euch wahrscheinlicher? ...Rhetorisch... bitte NICHT antworten. Genau dieses Gefühl sollte meiner Meinung nach transportiert werden. Zwei junge machtaffine Charaktere, die ohne "Standard"-Ausbildung an ihre Kräfte kommen. Auch das instabile Lichtschwert von Kylo ist ein deutlichses Zeichen dafür. Aber hey da müsste man ja mal nachdenken, anstatt einfach den Standard EU Hype nachzuplappern. Meine Güte....

Die Jedilegende wurde zum absoluten Gimmick reduziert? Also ernsthaft... Nein. Es ist teil EINS einer neuen Trilogie, die neues Publikum anziehen soll und du erwartest, dass obwohl IM VERDAMMTEN FILM gesagt wird, dass die Jedi quasi seit 30 Jahren "ausgestorben" sind, bzw für Märchen gehalten werden, dass da alle jetzt wieder mit Lichtschwertern rumspazieren und einen auf Obi Wan machen? Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass man hier nur versucht hat, einen quasi Neustart zu gestalten? 
Das Geheule hab ich schon bei meinen Kollegen nicht verstanden, aber da ging es primär darum, dass sie sich eben das EU gewünscht haben. Also schon mit der Einstellung rein sind: Film wird scheisse. Und das sehe ich bei den meisten Kritikern so. Punkt aus. Das einzige was man dem Film wirklich vorwerfen kann, ist dass obwohl er versucht neues Publikum (ab 6 Jahre nehme ich an) für das Universum zu begeistern, er einen riesen Teil in Fanservice für die alteingesessenen Hasen, wie mich (Herrgott ich bin aus dem Grinsen bei der Millenium Falkens Szene mit Rey und Fin nicht mehr rausgekommen) abliefert und  damit eben etwas "voraussehbar" wird. Aber darum so rumzuschwabbeln, ist ja echt schon peinlich.
Ich war bestens unterhalten und werde mir aber auch fürs nächste Mal andere Leute mitnehmen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (10. Januar 2016)

Dann will ich nicht weiter Deine Kekse zerbröseln und wir ersparen uns einfach jede Diskussion, Du rastest ja jetzt schon aus.


----------



## MANIACas (10. Januar 2016)

Da es gerade so in Mode ist, werd ich wohl eine Online-Petition einreichen, die dafür plädiert, dass George Lucas endlich entmündigt und in ein Pflegeheim gesteckt wird. Bei all seinen Geistesblitzen in den 70ern, 80ern und frühen 90ern als Filmschaffender zusammen mit seinem Buddy Steven Spielberg, hätte er irgendwann einfachmal die Finger von seinen "Babies" Star Wars und Indiana Jones lassen sollen. 
Er hatte übrigens nach dem ersten Star Wars Film (heute Episode IV) öffentlich GESCHWOREN nie wieder selbst Regie zu führen. Der Regisseur von The Empire Strikes Back, Ivan Kershner, erwies sich damals als sehr "Beratungsresistent" seitens Lucas (die beiden sollen sich kräftig gezofft haben), was dazu führte das er gegen den "formbareren" Richard Marquandt in Return of the Jedi ausgetauscht wurde - auf gut deutsch Lucas halste ihm damals u.a. die Ewoks auf. Dann vergass Lucas seinen Schwur und verzapfte die Episoden I-III.
Der neue Film ist für mich zwar auch nicht der Überfilm, aber ist er um Lääääääängen besser als den Mist, den Lucas gedreht hat.


----------



## Hoodium (10. Januar 2016)

Lucas hat 3 (!) großartige Star Wars Filme gemacht und es hat Jahrzehnte gedauert bis es jetzt endlich wieder einen großartigen Star Wars Film gab.

Aber es finden sich immer welche, die über alles meckern und alles kaputtreden müssen.
Aang ist zu dick im Film (!), eine Frau bei Star Trek als Captain geht gar nicht usw. usw...

Ich war einfach nur positiv überrascht was Disney scheinbar aus Star Wars macht, eigentlich hätte man denken sollen Lucas würde etwas wie den aktuellen Film machen und Disney eher Filme für Kinder wie die 3 von Lucas zuvor....


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2016)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Star Wars VII strotzte nur so von Ideenlosigkeit, aber derzeit ist die ganze Filmbranche im Eimer. Keine Ideen mehr, nur Comicverfilmungen, Biografien, x-te Teile einer erfolgreichen Franchise und Remakes. Rekorde werden gebrochen, aber dieses Jahrzehnt ist was neue Ideen betrifft ein Armutszeugnis für Hollywood.


Abgesehen davon, daß eine Biographie nicht automatisch was schlechtes ist und mir sowohl diverse Comic Verfilmungen als auch Fortsetzungen gefallen haben, fallen mir eben zusätzlich zu diversen Avengers, Hobbits und Wölfen auf der Wall Street auf Anhieb auch noch ein Dutzend weiterer guter Filme dieses Jahrzehnts ein:
Gravity
The World's End
Cloud Atlas
Looper
Django Unchained
7 Psychos
Cabin in the Woods
Sucker Punch
In Time
Source Code
Interstellar
Inception


----------



## FalloutEffect (10. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß eine Biographie nicht automatisch was schlechtes ist und mir sowohl diverse Comic Verfilmungen als auch Fortsetzungen gefallen haben, fallen mir eben zusätzlich zu diversen Avengers, Hobbits und Wölfen auf der Wall Street auf Anhieb auch noch ein Dutzend weiterer guter Filme dieses Jahrzehnts ein:
> Gravity
> The World's End
> Cloud Atlas
> ...



Einige dieser Filme auf deiner Liste waren wirklich gut, liefen aber meistens unter dem Radar. Ich würde noch "Moon" in diese Kategorie einfügen. Ich bin kein großer Comicfan und bin durch diese unzähligen Comicverfilmungen, dazu Spin-Offs und irgendwelche Helden aus der dritten Reihen sowie x-te Fortsetzungen mittlerweile eher genervt. 

 Nein, sicher sind nicht alle Filme die auf Büchern basieren schlecht. Es geht auch nicht um die Qualität der Filme, sondern die Ideenlosigkeit der Drehbuchautoren.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Januar 2016)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Dass er immer darauf reduziert wird, finde ich mehr als lahm. Er hat genauso Darth Vader, Han Solo, Luke, Leia und co. erdacht. Der Mann hat zumindest damals aus den Fehlern gelernt, weshalb diese Figur nur noch eine Randnotiz in den Prequel-Fortsetzungen spielte. Davon abgesehen, ist die Figur des Finn in Episode 7 in Anbetracht der dramaturgischen Möglichkeiten, die diese Rolle geboten hat, auch nur der lustig-nervige Sidekick, der tollpatschig ist, schwach und sogar ein bisschen blöd. Diese Figur war für mich ein absolutes Ärgernis, hatten die Trailer doch eine tiefergehende Figur versprochen. Stattdessen ist Finn ein notgeiler Bock, der ständig Rey anbaggert, sich dümmlich in den Wassertrog stürzt oder eben die Gags bringt, die in den 90ern einem Martin Lawrence oder Chris Tucker vorbehalten waren. Er ist die viel ärgerlichere Figur als ein Jar Jar, denn aus ihm hätte eine echte, menschliche Figur werden können, statt dem plumpen, nahezu nutzlosen Sidekick. Seine innere und moralische Zerrissenheit wurde nach 10 Minuten völlig vom Tisch gefegt. Das war lächerlich und es erschreckt mich, wie viele diese plumpe, eindimensionale Figur auch noch abfeiern oder die Leistung loben.
> 
> Nun ist das, was wir in "The Force Awakens" haben, nun auch nicht wirklich gelungen, wenn es um den Umgang mit der Macht geht. Augen zu, kurz dolle konzentrieren und dann klappt es auch gleich. Das war für mich auf dem gleichen Niveau bescheuert, wie die Midi-Chlorianer... Und das, nachdem Han auf den Vorschlag, doch einfach die Macht zu benutzen noch entgegenete: "So einfach geht das nicht." Eben doch. In Episode 7 ist es so einfach. Ein ganzer Mythos, eine Religion und Geisteshaltung ist nun in Ansätzen ohne Training problemlos reproduzierbar. Ans Laserschwert darf nun ohnehin jeder und jeder weiß auch sofort sich damit zu erwehren. Ach Rey, du willst das Schwert nicht? Soll Finn es doch nehmen, irgendeiner muss es nehmen!  Am Ende habe ich nur noch ungläubig geguckt, denn ich hatte mich hier auf die Revolution und Modernisierung eines Kinomythos gefreut. Die Jedilegende wurde zum bloßen Gimmick degradiert.



Finn mit Martin Lawrence oder Chris Tucker zu vergleichen ist großer Schwachsinn. Weder hat Finn stereotypen Text, noch spricht er auf ähnliche Weise. Der Humor ist tatsächlich sehr sinnvoll gesetzt und funktioniert unabhängig von der Hautfarbe des Schauspielers. Aber es erstaunt mich immer wieder wie viele User die völlig unangebracht ins Spiel bringen. 
Bei so Formulierungen wie notgeiler Bock sieht man dann eben auch wie abwegig deine Kritk ist. Klar mag Finn Rey, aber wirkliche Anmache ist da ja woihl kaum vorhanden. Da muss man den Film schon in einm sehr negativen Licht sehen wollen. 

Der Umgang mit der Macht ist auch nur unlogisch, weil du es dir unbedingt so zurecht legen willst. Mittlerweile kann man sich sehr sicher sein, dass Rey eine Ausbildung genossen hat, bevor sie auf Jakku ausgesetzt wurde. Ihre alten Fähigkeiten werden auf der Starkiller Base getriggert. Wenn sie auch noch Lukes Tochter sein sollte passt das von den Fähigkeiten her auch ins Bild, denn sowohl ihr Vater als auch Großvater haben in jungen Jahren durch die Macht bereits früh unglaubliche Dinge vollbracht. 
Das Finn das Schwert nimmt ist auch mal so gar nicht unlogisch, ist ein Lichtschwert eben am Ende auch nur ein Schwert. Sicher, das volle Potenzial entfaltet nur ein Macht-Nutzer, aber auch jemand normales kann es durchaus benutzen. Und da Finn eine Stormtrooper-Ausbildung hinter sich hat, ist es auch nicht abwegig, dass er ein bisschen was von Schwertkampf versteht.


----------



## Frullo (11. Januar 2016)

Naja - der Schaden ist längst angerichtet und kann nicht mehr korrigiert werden. Es geht doch hier viel weniger um Lucas als um Disney. Letztendlich hat JJ lediglich eine Auftragsarbeit abgeliefert - und ist den sicheren Weg gegangen, anstatt wirklich Neues zu wagen. Die Maus hat den Film gekriegt, den sie wollte, nicht weniger, aber auch nicht mehr. Man wird jetzt die Marke "Star Wars" melken bis zum abwinken, bis selbst die eingefleischten Fans der ersten Stunde das Logo nicht mehr sehen mögen. Lucasfilm inkl. Marke "Star Wars" zu verkaufen war ok - nur ist Disney nicht gerade für Innovation - von Haus aus, nicht eingekauft - bekannt...


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2016)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Und dann? Star Wars 8: die Rückkehr von Jar Jar Binks? Nö lass mal.



Also die Episoden 1-3 waren auf jeden Fall besser als das was Abrams da abgeliefert hat. Er ist zwar spannend und hat Witz, allerdings ist er für jeden Star Wars 
Kenner ein "Best Of" der Episoden 4-6 und kein eigenständiger Film. Außerdem hat er so viele fragwürdige Augenblicke (Ein Stormtrooper besteht gegen einen sith Lord im Lichtschwertduell? wtf??? ) daß einem Star Wars Kenner die Haare zu berge stehen.

Lucas Geschichten waren wenigstens Originel, was hier abgeliefert wurde war zu 70% widerverwertung von Lucas Ideen. Nur ein paar Beispiele.
-Ein Todesstern muss vernichtet werden, woher kennen wir das?
-Ein kleiner Droide bekommt die Pläne und soll flüchten. Woher kennen wir das?
-Der Druide überbringt die Pläne zur Rebellion. Bekaqnnt irgendwoher?
-Die Rebelllion startet einen Angriff auf den todesstern mit einem bekannten Anflug. woher bekannt?
-Sohn tötet Vater. Huch, war da nicht was?

Nur ein kleiner Auszug der mit ganz spontan einfällt. Jar Jar binks war wenigstens originel.

Auserdem ist es ein purer Actionfilm in dem kaum auf die Geschichte, was seit dem letzten SW Film passiert ist, und die Charaktere eingegangen. Es kommt mir so vor als ob Abrams unbedingt alle guten Momente in den original Filmen verwenden wollte und dabei ganz vergessen hat auf die Hintergründe einzugehen. Hoffentlich wird im Nachfolger mehr erklärt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ein Stormtrooper besteht gegen einen sith Lord im Lichtschwertduell? wtf??? )
> 
> Jar Jar binks war wenigstens originel.



Kylo Ren ist kein Sith-Lord. Er ist noch nicht einmal vollständig ausgebildet. 
Finn hat wohl eine Schwertkampfausbildung gehabt. Und er "besteht"? Er wird ein wenig rumgejagt, landet einen kleinen Treffer und wird dann fast umgebracht...bestehen...naja 

Originelle Scheiße ist leider immer noch Scheiße egal wie man es dreht und wendet.


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Kylo Ren ist kein Sith-Lord. Er ist noch nicht einmal vollständig ausgebildet.
> Finn hat wohl eine Schwertkampfausbildung gehabt. Und er "besteht"? Er wird ein wenig rumgejagt, landet einen kleinen Treffer und wird dann fast umgebracht...bestehen...naja
> 
> Originelle Scheiße ist leider immer noch Scheiße egal wie man es dreht und wendet.



Aber er ist ja schon so weit ausgebildet daß er die Macht verwenden kann. Hat man ja viel von gesehen in dem Kampf.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber er ist ja schon so weit ausgebildet daß er die Macht verwenden kann. Hat man ja viel von gesehen in dem Kampf.



Das wäre bei Finn überhaupt nicht nötig gewesen denke ich. Aber dass die Macht während Lichtschwertkämpfen kaum oder nur vereinzelt eingesetzt wird, könntest du auf jeden Star Wars Film übertragen sei es jetzt OT, PT oder eben Episode 7. Und ist doch auch eigentlich besser so, sonst käme es ja fast nie zu coolen Lichtschwertkämpfen


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das wäre bei Finn überhaupt nicht nötig gewesen denke ich. Aber dass die Macht während Lichtschwertkämpfen kaum oder nur vereinzelt eingesetzt wird, könntest du auf jeden Star Wars Film übertragen sei es jetzt OT, PT oder eben Episode 7. Und ist doch auch eigentlich besser so, sonst käme es ja fast nie zu coolen Lichtschwertkämpfen



Macht wird in Schwertkämpfen nicht immer verwendet, aber sie wird. Weisst Du noch wie Yoda in seinem einzigen(?) Lichtschertkampf wie ein Schimpanze auf Steroiden duch die Gegend gehüpft ist. Wenn das mal keine Macht war... Oder der Endkamp mit dem Imperator gegen DV. Da wurde auch die Macht benutzt. Blitze?

Die dunkle Seite brauch bei Lichtschwertkämpfen eben selten die Macht da die Gegner so leicht sind, verwendet sie aber wenn in sie nicht so leicht sind 

edit: Zu deinem letzten Satz. Wie viele coole Lichtschwertkämpfe gab es in Ep 8?


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Macht wird in Schwertkämpfen nicht immer verwendet, aber sie wird. Weisst Du noch wie Yoda in seinem einzigen(?) Lichtschertkampf wie ein Schimpanze auf Steroiden duch die Gegend gehüpft ist. Wenn das mal keine Macht war... Oder der Endkamp mit dem Imperator gegen DV. Da wurde auch die Macht benutzt. Blitze?



Er hat zwei Kämpfe wo er so durch die Gegend hüpft. Und das hatte glaube ich nichts mit der Macht zu tun, Lucas wollte Yoda einfach in einem Lichtschertkampf und es gab keinen vernünftigen Weg, dass gut aussehen zu lassen  Nebenbei eine der Schandtaten der Prequels Yoda so darzustellen.
Klar wird die Macht z.T. eingesetzt, deswegen sagte ich ja vereinzelt. In Episode 1 setzt niemand die Macht ein, bis zum Schluss Obi-Wan. In Episode 2 sterben ganz viele Jedis weg ohne die Macht gegen Roboter einzusetzen...gibt für beides Beispiele. 



> Die dunkle Seite brauch bei Lichtschwertkämpfen eben selten die Macht da die Gegner so leicht sind



Und da hast du dir doch selbst deine Erklärung gegeben warum Kylo Ren gegen Finn nur das Schwert braucht 



> edit: Zu deinem letzten Satz. Wie viele coole Lichtschwertkämpfe gab es in Ep 8?



Damit bezog ich mich jetzt auf die gesamte Saga, nicht nur auf Episode 7. Also mehr eine Rechtfertigung für die Inkonsistenz des Machteinsatztes in allen Teilen, wobei ich es jetzt am Bsp von Ep 7 wie gesagt nicht als unlogisch empfinde.


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Er hat zwei Kämpfe wo er so durch die Gegend hüpft. Und das hatte glaube ich nichts mit der Macht zu tun, Lucas wollte Yoda einfach in einem Lichtschertkampf und es gab keinen vernünftigen Weg, dass gut aussehen zu lassen  Nebenbei eine der Schandtaten der Prequels Yoda so darzustellen.
> Klar wird die Macht z.T. eingesetzt, deswegen sagte ich ja vereinzelt. In Episode 1 setzt niemand die Macht ein, bis zum Schluss Obi-Wan. In Episode 2 sterben ganz viele Jedis weg ohne die Macht gegen Roboter einzusetzen...gibt für beides Beispiele.
> 
> 
> ...



Also zusammenfassend können wir sagen daß die Macht eingesetzt werden kann - aber nicht muss. Also hätte KR Macht einsetzen sollen um Finn zu töten, den seit wann verwundet ein Sith-Wasauchimmer nur? Oder war er noch so unerfahren daß er "dachte" der andere wäre Tod? 

Er hat ihn nur "vergessen" zu töten um die Zuschauer glücklich zu machen. 1 "Held" der stirbt (Ford) pro Film reicht um die Kinogänger motiviert zu halten. Ach ja, wie Solo stirbt ist ja auch ein Witz. Wir alle sehen wie KR mit dem Schwert Sekunden auf Ford zeigt (zumindest ich habe die ganze Zeit gedacht pass auf Solo!) , und Ford, der mit allen Wassern gewaschene, allerfahrene Weltraumschmuggler, glaubt blauäugig seinem Sith-Sohn? Ja nee ist klar. 

Überhaupt, ich habe selten einen Film gesehen in dem ich die Handlung so genau Voraussagen konnte. Nicht 1x, nicht 2x, sehr viel öfter. Überrascht wurde ich in dem Film nur 1 oder 2 mal.

Das erste mal als Ford wie aus dem nichts auftaucht. Ich mein wir haben das ganze Universum als Spielplatz, und er sammelt rein zufällig genau die richtigen ein? Ja nee ist kar.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luki0710 (11. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber er ist ja schon so weit ausgebildet daß er die Macht verwenden kann. Hat man ja viel von gesehen in dem Kampf.



Luke konnte auch schon innerhalb auch schnell die Macht nutzten.
Anniken hatte beim Pod-rennen auch so ne Art Vorahnung .

Er kann noch nicht mal ein Laserschwert richtig zusammen bauen. Weit ausgebildet? Höchstes so wie Luke in TESB.
Immer diese möchte gern Logik Fehler im neuen Film.
Die neue Trilogie ist voller Fehler, z.B. sagt Luke zu Yoda „Ich suche einen großen Krieger , keine Reaktion ,„einen Jed-Meister" .... Sprich die Jedi als Religion haben eine kämpfte Untergruppe die ihre Vorhanden verteidigt. Sie nun als bewaffnete Polizei Truppe ,die Konflikte gerne mit Gewalt löst ist Quatsch. Genau wie es viel logischer wäre das die Klon(extra so geschrieben)-Kriege in einem System (da Klonsystem außerhalb von der bekannten Galaxie waren und Palpetin dieses ausnutzte (anders ist nicht falsch aber ich finde meins ist schöner).
Wir wissen nicht wie Yoda altert ,aber so sehr wie er die ca 20-30 Jahre zwischen 3 und 6 ist das komisch.
So letzte Sache ist auch verschlechtert worden: Anniken war am Ende von ROTJ als alter Mann dargestellt. In der special Edition als Junger ,okay nicht ganz Quatsch, trotzdem gefällt mir der alte Mann besser ,da er noch einmal zeigt das Lukes Vater in Vader weiter gelebt hat und er deshalb gealtert ist .Der junge Annikan sagt jedoch aus das ihn Vader komplett eingenommen hatte. Warum zu Teufel helfen sich zwei Erzfeinde !?!?
So und jetzt zu 7. Ich ignoriere einfach mal die Tatsache das Laser unendlich lang sind, Photen  quadie unendlich dicht aneinander seien müsstem um einander abprallen zukönnen und die das man im Weltraum nichts hört. Jetzt erkläre ich mit Sci-Fi ala Star Trek warum es möglich sein könnte einen mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen Strahl in quasi „Echtzeit" zusehen: gehen wir davon aus ,dass das Drücken und Strecken von Raumzeit  in einem Art Subraum möglich sei (wie Warp) ,so könnte man durch diesen vielleicht auch Energie schicken. Im dadurch das der Punkt von dem diese Zerung ausgeht nicht in ihr bewegt ist diese sicherlich ziemlich instabil und an ihren seiten Springen einzelne Teilchen wieder in den normalen Raum ----> er ist sichtbar! [emoji14]


----------



## luki0710 (11. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das wäre bei Finn überhaupt nicht nötig gewesen denke ich. Aber dass die Macht während Lichtschwertkämpfen kaum oder nur vereinzelt eingesetzt wird, könntest du auf jeden Star Wars Film übertragen sei es jetzt OT, PT oder eben Episode 7. Und ist doch auch eigentlich besser so, sonst käme es ja fast nie zu coolen Lichtschwertkämpfen


Naja ich würde er sagen das passt in den Kampfstil von der OT


----------



## luki0710 (11. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Er hat ihn nur "vergessen" zu töten um die Zuschauer glücklich zu machen. 1 "Held" der stirbt (Ford) pro Film reicht um die Kinogänger motiviert zu halten. Ach ja, wie Solo stirbt ist ja auch ein Witz. Wir alle sehen wie KR mit dem Schwert Sekunden auf Ford zeigt (zumindest ich habe die ganze Zeit gedacht pass auf Solo!) , und Ford, der mit allen Wassern gewaschene, allerfahrene Weltraumschmuggler, glaubt blauäugig seinem Sith-Sohn? Ja nee ist klar.



Han das Gute in KR gesehen, jenes war auch noch da sonst hätte sind KR am danach noch anschießen lassen. Er hat getraut und war nicht bei sich sonst hätte er den Schuss aufhalten können (Fehler bezüglich Episode 1 ,seit wann sind Lebewesen in Laserstrahlen? Hier passt nur das mystische Energiefeld). Und VERDAMMTE SCHEISSE  KYLO REN IST IMMERNOCH KEIN SITH SONDERN EIN MITGLIED DER KNIGHT OF REN .


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Han das Gute in KR gesehen, jenes war auch noch da sonst hätte sind KR am danach noch anschießen lassen. Er hat getraut und war nicht bei sich sonst hätte er den Schuss aufhalten können (Fehler bezüglich Episode 1 ,seit wann sind Lebewesen in Laserstrahlen? Hier passt nur das mystische Energiefeld). Und VERDAMMTE SCHEISSE  KYLO REN IST IMMERNOCH KEIN SITH SONDERN EIN MITGLIED DER KNIGHT OF REN .



Nicht so aufregen mein Guter, und Fluchen bringt Dich bei dem auch nicht weiter was Abrams da abgeliefert hat. Als Fan der esten SW Filme kam ich mir hier eht nur verarscht vor, es kam mir vor als hätte ich ihn schon mal gesehen, kannte die Handlung aber nicht mehr genau, so wie wenn man nen Film total besoffen anguckt und ihn dann ein paar Wochen später nüchtern. Der Punkt den Du hier so vehement verteidigst war ja noch wenigsten von Abrams selber erdacht, nicht so wie 70% der anderen Schlüsselszenen im Film. Ich widerhole mich gerne:

-Ein Todesstern muss vernichtet werden, woher kennen wir das?
-Ein kleiner Droide bekommt die Pläne und soll flüchten. Woher kennen wir das?
-Der Druide überbringt die Pläne zur Rebellion. Bekannt irgendwoher?
-Die Rebellion startet einen Angriff auf den Todesstern mit einem bekannten Anflug. Woher bekannt?
-Sohn tötet Vater. Huch, war da nicht was?

Über Logikfehler uns so kann ich hinwegsehen wenn die Geschichte gut ist. Für jemanden der die Originale nicht gesehen hat ist der Film bestimmt toll, für jemanden der sie geliebt hat (ich rede von mir ) hab ich die Hälfte des Films damit verbracht mich zu fragen ob die Szene eben eher wie in Ep. 4 oder Ep. 5 war. Das ist für mich kein gutes Kino. Die Charakterentwicklung war auch ein Witz. Über die letzten 30 Jahre wurden gerade mal ein paar Sätze verloren. Wieso? Das könnte die Zuschauer langweilen, also lieber BÄM BÄM


----------



## luki0710 (11. Januar 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Der Punkt den Du hier so vehement verteidigst war ja noch wenigsten von Abrams selber erdacht, nicht so wie 70% der anderen Schlüsselszenen im Film.


Die anderen Verteidige ich auch nicht. Ich finde die Starkillerbase auch recht lahm, ich habe nur gesagt das ich das gemecker an der Star Wars Physik (hat vor her auch niemand gemacht) nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Was mich stört das Du so tust als ob ich die NT bevorzugen würde. Ich bin zwar mit jener aufgewachsen und habe diese auch zuerst gesehen, aber trotzdem verachte ich diese.


Falls Du weiter diskutieren möchtest lass es doch bitte in „Filme ,Serien ,Emotionen ", machen


----------

